# The Silver Clubhouse



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gone is the 500Mz iBook, Hello Powerbook. This thing really cooks, but barely gets warm, even after an hour's gaming. Ahhhh, life is good. 

[ October 08, 2003, 12:49 PM: Message edited by: Sinc ]


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Cheer's Sinc! 
I JUST got mine today too! 
Maybe they're twins?

Did you get the Combo or Superdrive?


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

I just got mine today as well.. Neither of you two experienced any dead pixels?

Adam


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I got the super drive model dibenga , and no Adam, no dead pixels. Running like a dream.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

I also got the superdrive, no dead pixels.

I only have the stock 256 ram in it right now, the moment I get some more cash I'm going to max him out.

Have you folks 'named' your books yet? (throwback to another thread) 

I dubbed mine [argento], the italian word for silver.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep. Given the colour and being an old Lone Ranger fan, I call mine "Hi Yo Silver"


----------



## fugu (Mar 17, 2003)

Welcome to the new Powerbook club  I picked my 12" iGhz up last week (Superdrive) & upgraded it's memory to 768MB + added Airport Extreme. This machine continues to amaze me. Great battery life, puts out less heat than my previous Ti/iBooks. Apple has done a marvelous job.

Cheers,
D


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Maybe we should re-name this thread "The Silver Clubhouse" and see how big we can make it.... lol

waddayasay Sinc?


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

can I join the "Silver Clubhouse" despite being a pixel pariah? Or do all pixels have to be functioning in order to join your club?

One more thing - for the new owners of revision 2 Powerbook G4: when you close your lid, is there any "play" in between the lid and the palm rest? Or is it a tight fit? My powerbook seems to have a bit of play between the lid and the palmrest, so that when it's closed, if I were to shake it, it would start rattling. 

I borrowed a friends revision 1 powerbook G4 a while back, and there was absolutely no play in between the lid and the palmrest, they both fit together very snug. So I'm wondering if it's just me, or if the revision 2 has a bit more play.

Adam


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> Great battery life


What IS that batt life like?? I'm really starting to take a good look at this one. The sub notebook size is really getting me. I wish I was able to get my hands on this iBook that was selling out here... wanted to see whether or not I could deal with that 12" screen. 

H!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Welcome to the Clubhouse Adam! All are welcome!
My 12" has 'play' as well, but at a closer inspection there are two small pads at the top right and left of the screen that is bridging the distance between the screen and keyboard.

Perhaps this is a fix to avoid the nasty defect in the Pismo that caused the keyboard to leave marks on the screen.

_F


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Oh Henri , I don't know about Sinc's opinionon screen use and battery time.

I find the 12" screen a little 'little', it's clear and bright, but my last machine was a 14.1" Pismo so it takes time to get used to. I'm sure I will eventually.

I've only had one chance so far to test (actually prime) the battery. I used it pretty much solid presenting and then playing games for about 4.5 hours. I'd like to see in subsequent tests how these times hold out.

I'll report back when I test some more...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"The Silver Clubhouse" it is then fellows! I calibrated my battery as per the instructions in the manual. Haven't had a chance to try it out to see how long it will last, but it took me 4 hours to run it down during the calibration process and I did that mostly by running the CD to play Tiger Woods Golf. As for the screen, my old iBook was the same size so it is familiar to me. Come to think of it I never did have a problem reading the screen. I simply adjusted the type size a little bigger than I was used to on my eMac. Result is I can read it fine, just have to scroll more, but I bought a McCally two click mouse with scroll wheel to solve that problem. Besides, I kind of like the way this mouse glows red all over!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Hurrrrrah Sinc!

Long run the 'The Silver Clubhouse'!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Holy Cow! I just visited the Apple site and looked up an AppleCare package for my Powerbook G4. Would you believe they want $539.00 U.S.? Sheesh, that seems a lot to me considering I paid about $239.00 CDN for my last iBook. Is it just me, or is this awful expensive (well over 30% of the unit's original cost) to others too?


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i traded in my powerbook g4 ti550 for a 12" powerbook g4 867 and have been loving every minute of it..

don't be fooled about small screen size or heat issues, this gets no hotter then my ti550 ever did

i got the ram maxed out and airport extreme card installed

long live the silver clubhouse!!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Sinc I KNOW ! Even the educational cost for a Powerbook applecare is $499 CAN, 

I'm hoping to find another 'used' applecare for sale....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

AppleCare isn't cheap, but if you develop a problem, its worth every penny.

Can I join the Silver Clubhouse with my QuickSilver? Or is it only the Aluminum books that look silver colored?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

As far as I'm concerned Chealion, this clubhouse includes all things silver. Welcome aboard!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Well tonight I had the first awful experience with my new powerbook. 

I was making a presentation connected to an LCD Projector, I stopped to use the white board so I closed my lid to put the machine to sleep to save battery power. 

When I then went back to the machine to continue the 'digital' part of my presentation I lifeted the lid and ....

NOTHING HAPPENED!!

The machine did not wake up, I tried the mouse, the keyboard, NOTHING WORKED. 

I then figiured the machine turned off so I hit the power key. NOTHING

I tried a restart key/power key 
. NOTHING

SO there infront of 16 students I had to flip it over, find a coin, (the new battery doesn't open without one) pull the battery, re-placing the battery, then trying turning it on again.

FINALLY IT STARTED, nearly 10 minutes of frigging/waiting for the restart..... (which took a VERY long time)

I am a wee bit pissed. 

I had plenty of juice left in the battery....if you were wondering...

Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> I was making a presentation connected to an LCD Projector, I stopped to use the white board so I closed my lid to put the machine to sleep to save battery power.


Don't do it. Doing nothing with your Powerbook will not drain its battery to zero while you take 10 minutes to use the board. Powerbooks are known for sleep problems, that's all I can say. Don't put it to sleep.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

> Powerbooks are known for sleep problems, that's all I can say


I guess I was spoiled, I never had a sleep problem with my pismo. I always snoozed with it with projectors and monitors. 

I know sleep is a problem with PC's but not macs... tell me it's not so...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yikes dibenga, I feel bad for you. I will make it a point tomorrow to put "Hi Yo Silver" to sleep for a half hour or so and see what happens. I will let you know, so stay tuned. (Haven't got time tonight, it's our 38th wedding anniversary and my time is demanded elsewhere) thank God I didn't get caught doing this. Nighters.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i put my powerbook 12" in and out of sleep all the time, absolutly no prob's here
os 10.2.6
12" 867

however i do not have the unit connected to an external projector, but i have used it connected to a tv and it woke from sleep no probs....


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm in! 15" 1GHz - 768MB/80GB/Combo Drive/ (soon to be backlit keyboard ) 

As far as Applecare goes, it is 539.00 canadian not US. 
Still pricey for an extra 2 years but peace of mind is a beautiful thing. I'll be buying one for mine (once I save some cash!)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I don't have a difinitive answer for you Adam, but I put my 12" Powerbook to sleep and transport it all over the place daily, including in the car. No problems waking or with the drive. I had it since February.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Adam,
You would think that transporting in sleep mode would be alright, I did a quick search on Apples support site and turned up zilch...

I've always used Sleep to transport my machine, in fact I often setup my laptop for the days' work, set it to sleep before I leave with it so that I don't have to wait for the startup when I arrive at my work-place.

my $0.02


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Sleep is fine. I never shut my system down.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey just a quick question about putting the computer to sleep.. It's alright to transport the powerbook around while in sleep mode right? I know the hard drives spins down, but does it actually "park" the read/write heads? Or are they still in position on the drive, so the powerbook should not be moved around? Thanks,

Adam


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

UPDATE: 

Battery re-test ( DVD playback solid ) 4 hours 14 minutes. 

More updates to come.

_F


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Put "Hi Yo Silver" to sleep this evening for 45 minutes. Woke up in 10 seconds or so, ready to go. What can I say?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Sinc, heres a thought, how much ram do you have in your 12"r?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

This moring I purchased a case for [argento] that would have to say is perfect....


Sportfolio II 


The case is incredibly sturdy neoprene construction and it's handy handle and strap is enough to hold the powebook on it's own but slim and basic enough to fit into my larger carry bag. 

Fellow 12"r's should check this unit out. (It also fits the 12" iBook as well)

_F


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dibenga - Although I bought and paid for 512 RAM, the dealer did not have the RAM in stock. I took the machine anyway and he is to call me when the stick arrives, so right now only the standard 256 RAM


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great looking case dibenga. One question though, before I rush out and get one. I like to use an optical mouse with my PB and I also carry a half dozen or so CD/DVD's when I travel as well as the power supply cords. Is there room in the case for these items?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

"Hi Yo Silver" did it again! Today for the first time I attempted to print on my Canon i320 via my ethernet connection. My old iBook would never fire up the printer, but lo and behold on the first try my 12" PB saw it and printed off the page. Ya gotta love these machines!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Sinc,
The case is pretty slim inside. pretty much a glove fit around the powerbook. Although there is a fold-pocket inside that could easily hold a few CDs in slim-lie cases.

The outside has a slip in side pocket that could hold more CD's and the back has a zip-up pocket that could hold a couple mice although it does 'bulge' a bit. 

Of course the whole thing is neoprene so it will stretch as far as you want it to. If you don't mind carrying it around stuffed to the gills.









_F


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

> dibenga - Although I bought and paid for 512 RAM, the dealer did not have the RAM in stock. I took the machine anyway and he is to call me when the stick arrives, so right now only the standard 256 RAM


Ok, I was thinkning the sleep issue I was having might be because I was caching alot since I had the stock 256 ram.

_F


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Alright, SC members, just a little Q? here. 

Has anyone seen/put their hands on a 1G PC2100 stick for this unit yet?? If so, where did you grab it??

H!


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

---> Member of the club with my 12" 1ghz 256ram

I had the sleep problem one time. I dont know if its related but I was also using an external monitor and I did a lot of switching of the dock from one screen to the other before closing the lid so I would only use the external monitor. 

The thing that really sold me to the new 12" is the dual monitor capability. This is so great to be able to work on one screen and have all the instant messaging software on another screen...


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

> Has anyone seen/put their hands on a 1G PC2100 stick for this unit yet?? If so, where did you grab it??


Funny thing you ask that OHenri...

I literally did the rounds today looking for one of those chips today, and I turned upm zilch, no-one even had a 512 chip in stock, there seems to be a shortage around Halifax as well...


----------



## slippy71 (Aug 19, 2003)

hey yall,
i just got my first mac ever...12" PB /w superdrive....Holy Sh*t, this thing is sexy! anyway, im already full of questions....one of which is - how do I make a copy of a dvd? or a cd? i mean from a cd to a cdr. and dvd to dvdr. anything i should know about taking care of my new baby? thanks yall

peter


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

> how do I make a copy of a dvd? or a cd? i mean from a cd to a cdr. and dvd to dvdr.


You've come to the RIGHT PLACE! 

The way I deal with copying is two ways...

1) If you drag the CD / DVD-R to another part of the desktop while holding the [option] key, you make a copy of it to the desktop, then burn using Apple Burn 

2) The best way is to buy a copy of Toast which allows you to duplicate on-the-fly. They used to make a 'lite' version but a quick scan of there site and I couldn't find it...

Roxio's toast product page 

I prefer Toast than Apple Burn only beacuse it gives you far more options and the CD's burned with Apple Burn will sometimes not work with other machines.

I am sure others will have tips for you, welcome to the SC slippy71 !


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for the tip dibenga. I will pick up a copy of toast so that friends I regularly send CD's to won't encounter the "Apple" lock or whatever it is that prevents them from opening some things.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just noticed that I have posted 100 times, this being 101. Rather appropriate that I did so on silver eh, what? Methinks this calls for a special drink this afternoon which works out just right, as we are doing the turkey thing today. Happy Turkey everyone.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

To commemorate The Silver Clubhouse's first Thanksgiving....

Here are the official Silver Turkeys.....

Turkey 1










Turkey 2










Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
_F


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Can a 15" (screen that is !) be accepted in the club  ?
I have loved my TiBook since day one (a little later actually, setting it up properly took a while and was indeed a tad frustrating,esp. with Airport!). 

'Been running it for over 8 months now and I have to say that it is one of the best machines I have had. 

No problems with wireless connectivity, no problems with white spots (none... yet!), no problems with overheating. No problems. Period.

Until this week. The lid has developped a 'tilted' (?) condition. It will sometimes (no always) just not close. The lid's little hook just won't bite. Any idea why and what to do?

Thanks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sure Caillou, A 15" screen is welcome here too. Nice to have you on board.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Ahh you guys and your exclusive silver club. You know what I want to do...create a white club


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Who said this club was exclusive? I thought everyone was invited....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Exclusive? Pardon Moi? Anyone is invited to join in the conversation. We just started because the Powerbooks were new on the scene. That's the ehMac way, isn't it?.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

1) Dibenga, have you sorted your sleep/no wake up problem? My first 12" was so affected by this that Apple swapped it.

2) Dibenga: did I read correctly and see you mentioning 4 hours on your battery? I never get much more than 2.5 (that's with everything turned right down). Tips?

3) Caillou: it is possible that your little hook got twisted sideways or that it has become a bit tight with age. Suggestion: put a bit of WD40 on a Q-tip and apply it to the hook (wouldn't spray directly onto it!).

4) Whoever says that heat is not a problem on 12" AluBooks is used to typing on a barbecue, not a computer


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

> 1) Dibenga, have you sorted your sleep/no wake up problem? My first 12" was so affected by this that Apple swapped it.


I haven't tested the sleep with external projector since the last time, I will post again when I've tested again.



> 2) Dibenga: did I read correctly and see you mentioning 4 hours on your battery? I never get much more than 2.5 (that's with everything turned right down). Tips?


The first night I had the machine I had it running a presentation and it ran for four and a quarter hours. I tested it with DVD playback and got it to play for around four hours ( thought, but what I didn't know is that it was plugged in by someone else in the process so these numbers wern't accurate), I can get about two and a quarter hours with constant DVD playback on high volume and high screen brightness. So in 'presentation mode' I get about 4 hours and around 2 in 'DVD playback' 



> 4) Whoever says that heat is not a problem on 12" AluBooks is used to typing on a barbecue, not a computer


The 1 ghz model doesn't seem to have heat issues, even with it sitting flat on my desk for 2 hours with a dvd playing it hardly is warm underneath. Not like my Pismo, it was FAR hotter.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> You know what I want to do...create a white club


this sounds a little weird.

H!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You people are having WAY to much fun with this thing, aren't you?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I ran a battery test this morning and used my 12.1" Powerbook to surf the net, do a few crosswords and play games, (non requiring the use of the superdrive.) I did play iTunes for the entire period and I got 3 hours 45 minutes out of the battery until it advised me to plug in the AC.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Me no understand: I have a battery top charge of 3354 using BatteryStatsX which is pretty good. Two hours is normal with iTunes and bright screen. I go up to 2.5 with low screen. Suggestions?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Moscool said: "I have a battery top charge of 3354 using BatteryStatsX which is pretty good. Two hours is normal with iTunes and bright screen. I go up to 2.5 with low screen. Suggestions? "

What the heck is BatteryStatsX ??

Enlighten me and I will try it on my Powerbook and let you know the result if it will help for comparison. I was on low screen BTW. Could individual batteries be that different? I know a friend who has the same cell phone as me and his battery lasts nearly twice as long as mine. Go figure.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

I have a feeling that battery technology is not 'an exact science'...

You would think Apple of all companies would quality control there hardware better.

On the other hand it is not easy to duplicate the work /power consumptions of each user. If one person is getting 2.5 hours and another is getting 2 it seems prety close especially if the machines are different ages, treated differently ie. proper battery priming

just my theory.
_F


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

BatteryStatsX is a nifty little utility that can be found on Version Tracker or directly from the developer. It measures the absolute charging potential of the battery: these age from the day they are built, so knowing what the absolute capacity is is a good thing. Normally, anything above 3000 should be fine, so I am in OK territory (the battery is about 6 months old). 

Any idea of further tests/resets?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Well it looks like we might be loosing Adam C for the time being...

Adam C's powerbook for sale 

Hey Adam is it because of the one bad pixel ? or generally the screen is too small for you?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I tried to download BatteryStatsX from your link mascool, but no luck. I am going to ask what is wrong in troubleshooting. Stay tuned.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

> Hey Adam is it because of the one bad pixel ? or generally the screen is too small for you?


It's a bit of both really.. It's a great little machine, but I've just found the screen a bit small for doing development work, as I often need quite a few windows open at the same time.. And also I'm a bit of a perfectionist (alright, borderline obsessive-compulsive), so something like a dead pixel which may not bother other people, really tends to bother me.

Of course, if there are no takers, I won't be leaving the clubhouse, and if someone does buy it, I'll be back with a 15", so I won't be leaving either way









Adam


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gosh Adam. from what I have read on other threads concerning the many problems with the 15" Powerbook, I must admit I am very surprised you would want to go there. ?????????????


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

Are you serious Sinc? What have you read about them? I didn't realize there were any issues with the 15" powerbook.. What forums are you referring to? Thanks,

Adam


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adam, I am trying to recall where I read about most of the problems, but I will keep searching until I find it. In the meantime, have a look here to see some of the things I was referring to:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39281


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adam,
Also here:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20031001122825852

This is where I read about the "not waking from sleep" problem. By the way, I am not trying to discourage you Adam, just to let you know some people have been having issues with the 15" is all.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Check out this pic of the "Infamous 15" White spots"

some guys' powerbook screen


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just noticed today that the keyboard on my 12.1" Powerbook seems to be raised in the centre. When I look at the top row the F6 and F7 keys appear to be higher and decrease as it drops to F1 and F12. Am I seeing things, or is this normal on all 12.1" Powerbooks? Or did someone hide a tennis ball under mine?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Interesting, It appears mine is doing the same, although it is not pronounced as your 'tennis-ball storage area' Sinc..
I figure it's a ergonomic feature since the way your hands are placed on the keyboard the extra space would help fingers reach the keys in the center...

Just a thought


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Sinc, I really wouldn't say it's lopsided, it looks somewhat intentinal although abit subtle...

on another note, I HAVE to get more ram.... poor little [argento] is struggling with what I'm putting him through...


Has ANYONE found a line on those 1 gig ram chips?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gee dibenga, looks like you and I have the only two 12.1" Powerbooks with a bit of a lopsided keyboard. Wonder if any 15" and 17" Powerbooks are the same? Anyone?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK, OK I guess I have to concede it was built this way?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I assume it is normal for the white "block" that serves as the portable power plug to get warm when you use it to charge your Powerbook. BUT is it normal for it to get HOT, as in very warm to the touch??? It doesn't seem to matter if I use both cords, or just the "Block".


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

well warm to the touch is normal, but, "hey this could melt the plastic" isn't, is that the case?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well dibenga, now that you put it that way, I can state it is midway between "warm to the touch" and "that'll melt plastic". It just appears to be a little warmer than I think it shoud be, but then again, who the heck am I?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

You're a guy who owns one of the best laptops ever made... 

And you're concerned for it's well being .


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I was approached by the new company who owns the weekly in town to revive my old column. Seems the readers want me back. Go figure. I thought when I sold it, that was it. Anyway, to be honest, I do miss writing so I agreed to write it weekly again. Hot Dog! "Hi Yo Silver" is going to get a weekly workout. When I showed it to the staff at the paper, they were green with envy. My little 12.1" Powerbook is faster and more powerful than anything they have on the production floor. Ahhhhhhhhhhh, life is good!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now that Panther has been shipped, I am anxious to see how much of a performance improvement it will make on an already super duper 12". It's going to be great!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm not sure if Adam C is still following along here, but if you are Adam, here is the latest material I ran across on 15" Powerbook problems:

http://www.macfixit.com


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Panther install took an hour and a half, but worth every minute. Boy oh boy is this 12.1" fast now!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

I can't wait!! I have recieved notice that my Panther won't be shipped till the 29th now.... errg/


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yikes, even my 700Mhz eMac surprised me. It would appear to be supercharged now that Panther is on board. But still not as fast as Hi Yo Silver!


----------



## slippy71 (Aug 19, 2003)

hey yall silver clubhous'ers...whatchall think of the nu ibook g4? Is it worth giving up my powerbook g4 1ghz superdrive? in terms of saving a couple bucks? I love this machine soo much, but Im debating whether or not to sell it now and get the 14 ibook and max out the ram and still have $ in the pocket? But i love my baby soo much


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

Just thought I'd let you guys know that I've left the silver clubhouse for good ;( I held off on the purchase of the 15" powerbook after reading about the white spots, (if one dead pixel drove me crazy, I can't even imagine what I'd do with white spots all over the place), and then after the iBook G4's were announced, I decided to pick up the 12" 800mhz model instead.. 

Although I really loved the design and aluminum case of the PB 12", it made more sense to go with the iBook G4, since it was almost $700 cheaper, and the difference in speed won't really bother me (or at least I hope it won't - othewise there'll be an iBook G4 popping up for sale very shortly  .

Another piece of good news (for me at least) is that the monitor spanning hack has been reported to work with the iBook G4, reducing the differences between the iBook and PB G4 12" even further. Check iBook G4 first impressions for info.

Adam


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Quote:
__________________________________________________________
"Just thought I'd let you guys know that I've left the silver clubhouse for good" - Adam C
__________________________________________________________
No one ever said you needed to own silver to visit the Silver Clubhouse Adam. We've enjoyed your company and you are welcome to drop by anytime. Sheesh, G4 iBooks are pretty close to silver you know!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I have a question for the club members:

Can someone remind me how to reset the Power Manager on a 12" Powerbook?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I assume by "power manager" you mean sleep, shutdown etc.

If that is so, simply go to "systems preference" and select "energy saver".

Hope that helps.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

No, I mean the "power manager" chip, but thanks for replying, *Sinc*.

Found it:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps - I learned something new again today thanks to you!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

I had no idea this existed, I guess you can teach a ol'mac'er new tricks.
thanks!
_F


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You too eh dibenga?

BTW welcome back. I thought you had deserted the joint!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Not at all, been overly busy this last week. So much so I've gone days without even reading emac!

A Update on the sleep issue I had with my 12"'r...

If you remember I was having problems using a LCD projector after I put the machine to sleep, I recently increased my RAM to 768megs and the problem has gone away! Now I figure it was because it was caching alot with the slim 256ram I had that it was lagging on wakeup.

Anyway things are going well for [argento]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad to hear it dibenga. Now if only MY supplier would call and tell me my extra RAM is here. I am still struggling along with the stock 256. What makes me even sadder is that I paid for a 512 stick. Oh well, soon.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

I tried forever to get a 1gig chip, finally I was offered a 512, and was blown away by the performance boost.

Of course the price on a 1gig chip was 1100 bucks versus a measly 200 for the 52 I did the math and figured... 

"how much more performace will I get with 1.25gigs of ram verus 768..?"

I hope you get your chip soon I know the pain of the wait..  lol


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just a minute here. If my math is still workjing (and it never did very well) don't two 512s add up to 1 Gig. Why not buy two at $200 each and be done with it? But wait. I know. Now you're gonna tell me there is only room for one stick, right?


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

There's only room for 1 stick


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

BINGO!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I knew it had to be too good to be true!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Does anyone know if 512 RAM sticks are currently hard to get? I have been waiting for two weeks now. Is this normal for all suppliers?


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

I all. I dont know if I am the only one bothered by this but I think there are way too many wires coming out of my 12". First the power cable, then the external monitor, then the network cable, then the FW cable for the iSight (I will need a spliter for the iPod too) then the USB cable for the keyboard and USB for the printer, finaly the cable for the speakers. 

Everything is working fine but so many wires annoy me like hell, even tho I almost never move out my PB. Any solution to this? So far I though about getting a BT keyboard (for the mouse I will have to check to make sure it doesnt lag), then buy a airport extreme card and a aiport station on ebay. This way I would get rid of the net cable + the printer which I would plug on the base station. So far the total expenditure is 82$ x 2 + 60 + 150 for a total of 370$ and I still have all the FW cables in the way, screen, the speakers and power.

Anyone is bothered by this or am I the only one to use the PB as a desktop?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Quote:
_________________________________________________
"Any solution to this?"
_________________________________________________

When I use my 12" G4 on my desktop, I plug in the ethernet cable, speakers, keyboard and power. I do this all from behind the machine so the screen hides the wires and don't bother me at all. (I don't use an external monitor). Then I access my printer via my mini network of two machines.

If you "almost never move out your Powerbook", maybe consider trading it in on a desktop model?


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry but all the plugs are on the side of the PB so I cant hide them.

As trading it for a tower: no way! I might now move it often but this portability is the only thing saving me from boredom when I am going outside of town... I just wish I could find a café in montréal with wireless access and my little beast could see the sun more often...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My plugs are on the side too. What I meant is that I run all the cabling from below my computer station, across the top of the desk and then plug into my Powerbook G4. I use tie wraps to keep the cables neat and leave just enough free space at the end for each cable to connect to the proper port. With the lid of the 12.1" open, I don't see them. That way they don't bother me at all.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Noticed my first scratch on the bottom of Hi Yo Silver today. I always carry it in a case and use a soft mouse pad either side for cushion. Not sure how it got there, but I am disappointed it happened so easily. Anyone else think the new aluminum surface finish is too soft?


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

not yet sinc... but I've been babying mine...

I'm sure once the honeymoon is over I'll be tossing that sucker into my book bag and onto table tops...

untill then [argento] is in the lap of luxury
_F


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey dibenga, we have another convert. I was poking around another thread and came across this from CubaMark:

Quote: "So - saving my loonies for a new Powerbook... (wanna join the Silver Clubhouse)

M"


You won't regret it CubaMark!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Mantat - the wireless BT mouse doesn't lag; but don't take my word for it, try one out! It's a joy to use. Get the wireless BT mouse + keyboard, then tuck everything else away under the desk except the monitor. No more clutter.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Where do you get the wireless mouse and keyboard elmer? Are they expensive? I've not heard of them.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sinc - Apple's Wireless Keyboard and Wireless Mouse.

A little pricey, and there are 3rd party alternatives (although not many).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks Chealion. Hard to believe that a lousy mouse with say what, two working parts or so , is priced the same as a keyboard with however many more parts. One has to think the one is a bargain and the other is a hose job, no?


----------

